# LP-E17 - M3 Battery



## scrup (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't see any alternatives besides the original canon battery.

When can we expect third party batteries to flood the market.


----------



## vjlex (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm waiting on this too!


----------



## brad-man (Oct 18, 2015)

Probably when M3 sales warrant it. You could drop an email to Wasabi:

http://www.bluenook.com/info/Wasabi_Power


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 4, 2015)

It's not just for the Eos M3, the EOS 760D also uses the LP-E17

This is a huge pain when I already have four LP-E12s for the EOS-M. Interested to see the EOS M10 uses the LP-E12 battery rather than the new E17. I assume that's because it's a minor revision of the EOS M1/M2 and isn't based on the M3 at all.

Jolyon


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 4, 2015)

I regret buying a spare for my m3. The oem battery is pretty good and can last a whole day for my usage.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 5, 2015)

jolyonralph said:


> It's not just for the Eos M3, the EOS 760D also uses the LP-E17
> 
> This is a huge pain when I already have four LP-E12s for the EOS-M. Interested to see the EOS M10 uses the LP-E12 battery rather than the new E17. I assume that's because it's a minor revision of the EOS M1/M2 and isn't based on the M3 at all.
> 
> Jolyon



The M3 appears to have the same 24MP sensor as the T6i/s, whereas the M10 has the same 18MP sensor as the M1 & M2. The 24MP may be a little more power hungry than the 18. If/when Canon releases an enthusiast version of the M, will it also have the E17, or yet another battery altogether?


----------



## scrup (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah the rebel uses the same battery, so i am surprised there are no third party battery suppliers.

Can't be that difficult to copy.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Nov 16, 2015)

I bought a spare, but I have had over 400 shots on a single charge and that included use of flash etc.


----------



## axtstern (Nov 16, 2015)

To be honest I #m happy that Canon forced me to buy an original battery as spare.
I bought my EOS M before the fire sale as an altered package containing only 2 PATRONA Batteries and also their weak loader. Whatever the copy manufacturers Claim, I never got enough Juice out of them and eneded up eating myself through 3 batteries in a single evening. That meant quiet a struggle to got them loaded before next morning.

Now with the M3 and 2 Canon batteries I last through a complete day 700-900 shots.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 16, 2015)

I never ever get a full day of use out of the M3 on a single battery. It's often rare that I'll get away without changing twice. But this is because:

a) I use the EVF pretty much all the time
b) the on/off switch on the m3 is horrible (please can we have a nice on/off switch like on the Sony A6000 next time?) - i keep forgetting whether it's turned off or just power saved, so I ended up deliberately NOT turning it off between uses.
c) I use EF lenses with IS - for example the 100mm f/2.8L IS macro which eats up battery
d) I take a ridiculous number of shots


----------



## Quackator (Jan 2, 2016)

Can't second the bad judgement on Patona batteries.
The EOS M, however eats through batteries somewhat faster
than the M3, because the power concept is different.

Power saving on the M3 is much more aggressive, up 
to the point where it occasionally gets annoying.

The Patona chargers come in various flavors, my favorite
being those with multiple power inputs, USB/AC/car adapter.
They are very comfortable for travel.

An inquiry about LP-E17 batteries from Patona was 
answered in that they monitor the market, but couldn't
say when or if at all they will be able to supply generic
copies of it.


----------



## nads (Jan 27, 2016)

I received an email from Blue Nook today... a Wasabi Power battery is now available on Amazon as a replacement for LP-E17. Seem to be some quirks with it though (has to be charged on wasabi charger and can't see remaining time)


----------



## scrup (Jan 28, 2016)

This was also reported on DPReview. These batteries are not decoded so they wont show power levels. I am in no hurry so will wait for the price to comes down and the fully decoded batteries are available.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jan 29, 2016)

nads said:


> I received an email from Blue Nook today... a Wasabi Power battery is now available on Amazon as a replacement for LP-E17. Seem to be some quirks with it though (has to be charged on wasabi charger and can't see remaining time)



If i were you i would hold off the decision and see what m4 looks like.


----------



## nads (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm holding off on the battery for now. I hope the M4 uses the same one.

I had a two day trip to Disneyland last August where I left the battery charger and my 2nd battery in a hotel room 6 hours from Disney (Discovered it as I was getting ready to walk into the park). My single battery on the M3 lasted rom 1:00PM on the first day until 10PM on the 2nd day without going completely dead. In that time I took 588 shots that are still on my computer.

I don't really have a need for a 3rd battery yet, so I'm holding off!

I'm hoping the M4 is announced soon. I've been a Canon user since buying the 300D rebel when it was the first sub $1000 DSLR. I've just sold my 70-200, 100-400, 17-55, 12-24 and 7D and left the DSLR world completely behind. 

Either Canon pushes the M system further and launches a few more lenses to round out the platform, or I'll end up jumping to Fuji.

I loved the original EOS-M's output and am one of the few to have pre-ordered the M3 from Amazon Japan last year. I love the 22mm f/2... few other options have the same performance at that small size. Even better is my 11-22. Nobody touches that lens at that size... nevermind getting the same FOV for under $900 or so.

Long story short... the M4 is in the cards for me. I'd likely buy it sight unseen.


----------



## meer (Aug 27, 2016)

I have Baxxtar RAZER 600 II charger 5 in 1 + 2x Patona Premium Battery für Canon LP-E17 (950mAh). Works fine. The camera ask you some silly questions when you switch it on, just answer them and there you go. Won't let you see the charge that's left though.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Aug 28, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> nads said:
> 
> 
> > I received an email from Blue Nook today... a Wasabi Power battery is now available on Amazon as a replacement for LP-E17. Seem to be some quirks with it though (has to be charged on wasabi charger and can't see remaining time)
> ...



I bought two Wasabis with the charger. Haven't used them yet. But, the charger did seem to charge one of my Canon LP-E17s just fine. Since I have to use the Wasabi charger for the Wasabis, think I'll just take it when traveling.

Don't know what I'll do if the M-5 doesn't take the LP-E17s, but then I'm only interested in it if it has an integrated electronic viewfinder. But the Wasabis didn't cost very much in any event.


----------

